Ask HN: What programming language would you advise for a B2B SaaS? - tommw
======
tcbasche
It's kind of like saying "which material should I build this house from?" You
might find people who are experts in a certain material: some materials
provide better fireproofing, others better insulation, while others are just
cheaper and easier to build with. And at the end of the day you still have a
house - and it'll probably be made from many different materials! So I would
focus on what that house looks like and who's building it, rather than what
it's made from right now. You can always prototype something in whatever you
(or the team developing it) are comfortable with.

------
rajeshmr
"The best technical stack is the one which gets you from zero to production
the fastest.”

------
mindcrime
Why do people feel compelled to ask this same question every two weeks or so?
And always with absolutely no details, meaning all of the answers are either:

A. A totally uninformed guess

or

B. The favorite language of the person responding

In either case, this whole exercise creates no value for anybody.

------
verdverm
The language is more tied to the product and market, than the type of business
and pricing model.

But even that is a stretch, you can build just about anything in any language.

The answer is really tied to (1) who's writing and maintaining the code (2)
what's their background [dev or new to code?]

It's hard to give a better answer without more details. In the end you will
likely be using dozens of languages and software packages.

Can you provide more details?

------
ondiekijunior
PHP. Laravel to be specific. It's easy to code, has large pool of devs and
resources, can be easily set up for multitenant operations. Basically any
language though will be feasible. It's not the language it's the product that
matters.

------
cimmanom
Whichever one you (or your developers) are most proficient in.

